
Show HN: Aggregate Functions in FaunaDB - northstar702
https://fauna.com/blog/advanced-string-aggregate-functions-in-fql
======
telligent
Hi there! I'm Lewis, a PM at Fauna.

We built new Fauna Query Language capabilities which allow users to write more
concise and powerful FQL statements. Specifically we've released aggregate
functions for sets (Count, Mean, Sum); string predicate functions (StartsWith,
EndsWith, ContainsStr, ContainsStrRegex, RegexEscape); a MoveDatabase
function; and a Now function.

In short: our users now have access to powerful regex and aggregate
functionality. These functions are in Preview! Please let me know what you
think so that we can incorporate feedback into the formal release, and visit
our documentation to learn more :)

